# MO Tackle now online



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm sure most of you have seen a MO Tackle catalouge at the local newsagency.

I remember Dan (Spooled1) saying that he used the catalouge to get 10% price gaurantee from A-mart and I'm sure you could at Annaconda as well.

However you can now shop with them directly on line at http://www.motackle.com.au/

Always great prices and an awesome range. And will beat any advertised prices.

Ash


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Uh oh! now I am in trouble....thanks for the the tip though, my wife wont be pleased 

ash


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Poly, thanks for the heads up mate. i like their prices on the ecogear stuff.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

If you want to test MO on thier pricing promise try these competitor prices:

They are 100% legit prices and available from: http://www.gotyatackle.com in Perth. Also, both companies charge flat $15 delivery.

Gotya Tackle and Camping
Rapala CD-14 Std
$20.95

MO
Rapala CD-14 Std
$21.90
-----------------------------

Gotya Tackle and Camping
RMG Scorpion S150 4M+
$10.00

MO
RMG Scorpion S150 4M+
$12.95
------------------------------

Gotya Tackle and Camping
Halco Laser Pro 190 2M+
$13.00

MO
Halco Laser Pro 190 2M+
$13.60
-------------------------------
Gotya Tackle and Camping
Halco Laser Pro 160 2M+
$11.00

MO
Halco Laser Pro 160 2M+
$11.75

If these guys wanna play competitive hard ball with each other, let's make it interesting and hold them to thier promises.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

Hay mick sx40 still cheper at pro catch see if they will beat $15 . MARK


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Mo tackle site is awesome.

The floating pliers in the"whats new" section looks the go for our sport, comes with lanyard and sheath and won't sink. Every yaker needs a pair of them 

Yes the Ecogear lures are great price also.

Cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

awwww, S#%t, thats at least a bloody $200 post :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Geez, thanks for that... my wallet hurts!

This is great, great news :twisted:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep, I just spent $100 on SP's :roll:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

mac_fish: Those floating pliers are a waste of space mate.

I got them when they first came out. Took em back and got a refund after a few outings.


----------

